# Why do people stand on horses?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

:clap::rofl:

My sentiments exactly!

Maybe not bomb proof, but it sure makes them look fairly idiot proof, since they have an idiot standing on their back!

I never really 'got it' either as a selling point. Just looks dangerous and stupid.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Why do people go around posting rude comments towards others?

If someone wants to stand on their horse, I could care less. You won't find me standing on mine, but if someone else wants to stand on theirs... more power to them.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

When I see ads for horses and there's a picture of someone standing on the horse's back, I lose interest in the horse immediately. 

I'm not planning on using my horse to stand on, so I don't see it as a selling point.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, I used to stand on my horses when I was a kid while trying to pretend to be a trick rider. I kept trying to get them to walk and they'd look at me like "freaking idiot, sit down and THEN I'll walk." 

I don't understand it as a selling point though. I'd rather see a video of the horse loading calmly into a two horse straight load!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

People do it because it works. It's sad but if you go to a sale and the bidding slows down the person riding it will stand on the horses back and get two or three more bids. I used to sell a few horses every year at catalog horse sales and I taught my oldest son how to ride them in the ring and the last thing he would do is stand up on thier backs and we would get 2-300 dollars more because some fool thought it made the horse more broke. The fact is that the horse can't see you very well so they mostly don't know what you are doing anyway.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i will occasionally do it for fun but i dont understand it as a selling point at all.... we have a few apple trees & scout will eat apples off & i will stand on his back & pick them high up the tree hah


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

ptvintage said:


> When I see ads for horses and there's a picture of someone standing on the horse's back, I lose interest in the horse immediately.
> 
> I'm not planning on using my horse to stand on, so I don't see it as a selling point.


^^agreed. To me it's a very negative selling point, because it tells me a bit about the type of people that have been working with this horse :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Show me a horse walking over a tarp, through water, with a plastic bag being shaken in his face. If he's quiet through all of that, I'm buying him! 

Standing on the horse tells me exactly nothing, except that someone either has a good sense of balance or low common sense.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is one good point. I had never thought about that. hmm....I guess horse owners take pride in being able to show their horse tolerates a lot more than your average horse?

The only time I've ever questioned it is when you can definitely tell that the horse is really not impressed with them doing it, but they are tolerating it.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a picture of me standing on my boy....I also stood up during a stop in a parade once to wow some little kids...it was a small local parade and im basically the only rider in it...the kids love seeing me do weird little things like that...but its more of me being trained then the horse...he just stands there. Im the one who has to work hard for balance lol

It just isnt a selling point...any horse that will stand still long enough can usually be stood upon....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't see why it matters. If someone wants to stand on their horse, who cares? God forbid they have fun. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

For all of you getting your panties in a wad, I certainly don't care if you stand on your _own_ horses. Whatever floats your boat is okay by me, as long as you're not abusing the animal.

I think using it as a selling technique is less than a stellar idea, because I have no intention of standing up on any of my horses, nor does it tell me anything of use. It's basically nothing more than a cheap card trick, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I think using it as a selling technique is less than a stellar idea, because I have no intention of standing up on any of my horses, nor does it tell me anything of use. It's basically nothing more than a cheap card trick, as far as I'm concerned.


You right it's just a cheap trick. One of the reasons I quit selling horses that way is because I saw horses that I knew were not as good as mine but they were a pretty color or knew a few tricks and they were selling for quite a bit more. Now I set a price on a horse and if nobody wants to pay it then I keep the horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Exactly, Kevin.

Anyone who would be impressed by a picture of someone standing on a horse is the same person who would buy for color or something equally as trivial, not the actual usefulness of the animal.

Some people are impressed only because of the flash and trash, nothing more.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I, personally, do not stand on my horses. I do not see any purpose, nor how it would benefit myself or my horses. However, I see no reason to criticize others for doing so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I've gone to horse auctions where they do it all the time in the ring, or even worse they'll climb up the fence and jump on to the horse's back over and over. Grab their tails and have the horse drag them around while someone else is riding it around the ring. I feel sorry for horse more than anything.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sunny, as SR already tried to explain - we are not criticizing people for just standing on their horses in general - if you want to for fun, go right ahead. We are criticizing people who (whether this is what the OP meant or not) advertise a horse for sale and show a picture of them standing on their horse as if it's a desirable trait or something to be impressed by.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

SR might not criticize people for it, but I certainly do. A horses back is full of tendons and nerves, the spine, and spinous processes. The balance you have sitting on a horse is much more, plus if you are doing it right you are putting little to no pressure on the actual spine and ligaments. Now if you stand up on that same spine, you are putting the pressure of two feet directly over the spine and its tendons and processes. Unless you are a professional vaulter or something I am sure your balance does not permit you to stand perfectly balanced and as you wobble it puts even more uneven pressure on the spine.

I think it is childish and foolish and in complete disregard to the anatomy of the horses back and its overall well being. Which of course is why you see mostly people trying to push a horse through an auction as fast as they can doing it to impress people who probably themselves have not a clue or care to the anatomy of a horses back and its well being, it just looks cool.... And why you see a bunch of little teenagers doing it and then getting all huffy when reminded how dangerous and foolish it is, they are teenagers and "id iz soooooo kool 2 stand on ma poni!, iznt I teh awesom!"

Get huffy all you want.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Honeysuga, I was just thinking about that same thing. How it confines the weight of the person to a smaller surface area...good point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Honeysuga, nicely done.

I never really thought of people standing on their horses for more than a short period of time, but constantly doing it over and over again could very well create physical problems for the animal in the long run.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Even if it does not cause sever problems right away,trouble is just one misplaced heel or toe, one slip away. If you lose your balance you can severly injure the horse by putting too much pressure on one of the tendone or on the spines bony processes.
Any chiropractor will tell you to never let a person stand on your back, one wrong nerve hit and you are paralyzed, one disc pushed out of place and you are looking at surgery and severe pain. What makes kids think it is any safer to stand on a horse? Not to mention that the spine has not support, it is suspended between the hips and shoulders by those muscles and tendons that can be severly damaged with just one slip or wobble.

Now with a saddle it is much less dangerous because the saddle is there to provide a rigid support surface to distribute the force of gravity on the person standing, but even that can cause severe problem when done over and over. So I urge anyone who thinks standing on a horse is teh awesom to at least do it on a well fitting saddle for the sake of the horse.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think the funniest thing I ever saw at an auction was a guy trying to stand on his horse when he was about halfway up, standing but still bent over...the horse started bucking :lol: He fell on his butt in front of everyone. The horse was actually a pretty nice horse...unless of course your one of those standing riders .
They do have a lot of those kinds of antics at horse sales though...I've seen the tail pulling thing a lot, too. Kevin is right though, it usually does cause a couple more knuckle heads to start bidding. So does the kid thing. I have seen horses before the sale actually begins acting goofy, rearing and carrying on...they get in the ring with a kid riding them and people think they are kid safe.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I would pay money to see someone stand on my horse...that would be hilarious and tragic all at the same time!! I never did, even on my well trained old horse because if you slip and fall...and fall right on your hoo-hah...thats gonna hurt in a way that doesnt stop hurting for a while!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Clearly who ever is trying to sell the horse by standing on its back is showing how laid back, no pun intended, the horse is.....


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I only see reason to stand up on a horse if it's for a particular reason..
the only time any one stands on there horses' backs is for that. my friend has stood on his ponies back on occasion out on the trail while we were making trails so the taller horses and riders would be safe from thick objects messing up their heads if they were too low to duck, since all our taller horses seem to spook easily and are rather ansty-so they refuse to stand still without some big fight so that they can break the branches from the saddle. :#
only good reasons, and even then-I'd never even attempt to stand up on the horse I ride-I'd be on my *** faster than lightening. o.o;;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I used to be in a vaulting group when I was younger. We did much more than stand - We did arabesques, built multi person pyramids... Great fun!

I would like to do demonstrations on bundy one day. Bridleless riding and whipcracking, mainly. Of course, circus tricks, but fun nonetheless. One of the things I would like to do is stand on his back while cracking two whips, one in each hand. We are a long way away at the moment - lol!

However, I would only ever stand on his back with my saddle on. He has had back issues in the past and no way would I stand on him bareback.

I do think it is a skill that would add to his value as a demonstration horse if sold. However jumping up on the average backyard horses back isn't going to add value unless the buyer is very naive.

Horses with healthy backs are ok to be stood on bareback, IF you are barefoot and IF you know the correct place to place your feet. I do from my vaulting days - Having said that I haven't stood on a horse since then either :]


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

When I see an ad photo of a person standing up on their horse, I immediately forget about it. People who do that usually fall into the category of the kind of crazies who put their kids up on horses with no boots or helmets, ride horses that are way too small for them, do flips off their horses, crawl and lie down under horses' bellies, etc. They're nothing but a bunch of clowns and I just don't want to do business with people like that (wow, I sound like a snob. Oh, well). I much prefer to be associated with competent, professional horse people. I've never understood the standing up thing, mostly because it seems pointless and I don't see what good it does the horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There have been a couple of times when I needed to use my horse as a ladder so I had to stand up but I only ever did it with the saddle on. It may not be a very impressive selling point for people who know better but sellers continue to do it just cause it does work. With someone who doesn't know horses, you can put a priceless champion horse up against a crappy horse that knows a few cheap tricks and the trick pony will get the bids 90% of the time. It's sad but true.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I used to be in a vaulting group when I was younger. We did much more than stand - We did arabesques, built multi person pyramids... Great fun!
> 
> I would like to do demonstrations on bundy one day. Bridleless riding and whipcracking, mainly. Of course, circus tricks, but fun nonetheless. One of the things I would like to do is stand on his back while cracking two whips, one in each hand. We are a long way away at the moment - lol!
> 
> ...


Exactly this. I have stood on a horse with a vaulting pad on, as we were vaulting. I've done tons of things on this horses back that a lot of people would gawk at. Swinging around half on, half off, flipping myself around a ton, to the front of the surcingle, jumping off and back on. It is more of a rider skill than a horse skill, but you need a steady, calm horse to do it on.

I have no idea where the negativity is coming from, to be honest. How is it not a selling point? The horse is laid back enough that a person can stand on them. Sure, the owner may be a bit of a dare devil, but a lunatic horse won't let you do it, period, under any circumstance. And often times, pictures of people standing on their horse will also supply pictures of working with tarps and other scary objects.

Different strokes for different folks, I guess. I think it's fun and pretty cool. If you are turning down a horse who will tolerate it, you're likely turning down a pretty steady horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Show me a horse walking over a tarp, through water, with a plastic bag being shaken in his face. If he's quiet through all of that, I'm buying him!
> 
> Standing on the horse tells me exactly nothing, except that someone either has a good sense of balance or low common sense.


I agree. if they absolutely _must _stand on their horse, show me all that stuff first and THEN stand up.


I've done it several times myself, but I was doing it for a purpose. Mostly because I'm quite ridiculous with flying objects and get them caught in trees.... and I use Jester as a step ladder, LOL. One time I just wanted to get up into the football goalposts....Just 'cause. I find it fun, and its a balance excersize for me on my very calm, very trustworthy Jester. I know he won't take off or anything so I will use him and even if he does do something it'll be my own **** fault, not his and I know it. I only really do it if I have a purpose though. Selling points are fairly pointless as far as that goes.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

as for sale ads with joe blow standing on a horse on a paddock in nothing but a halter and standing still, it does nothing for me at all. hell anyone can do that!

but as a trick rider we stand on our horses while their moving all the time.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

so.. I guess half of you would not buy a horse off this lady? or question her training abilities? You should do what ever you want with your horse, how ever you want.. Owning a horse should be fun... get off you butts and have some fun!!!!!!




CHECK OUT 4:40 but I guess she does not know what she is doing and is not a good horse person?:shock:


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

OO by the way I would buy that horse even with a sales add with Stacy standing on her back...


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

> but I guess she does not know what she is doing and is not a good horse person


I havnt read this whole thread but im agreeing with yukontanya. Standing on a horse doesnt make that person any less of a horseperson/rider. I dont see the big deal people have with this, i can think of much worse.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

There is a big difference between Stacy doing it and Joe Blow 15 yr old doing it. Stacy is a trainer. It certainly does not make her less of a good one, but she knows what she is doing and you probably do not.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh good lord, Stacy is standing on her horse to BOW, not to show off how amazing her horse is. She's already DONE that, she's not attempting to prove anything to anybody by standing on her horse.

I can understand where people are coming from - personally, both me and Shay-la stand on our horses but we do it out of an interest in trick riding, which Shay-la has tried several moves. We always use saddles (I really have no interest in falling off), and the purpose is to get the horse walking so we can get better balance. It's not to sell the horse, hell Shay-la could stand in her 2 year old, ANY horse can do it.

When you see people trying to sell a horse and they are opting to post photos of them standing on the horse or throwing a tarp over it as opposed to proper conformation and riding shots, you know the EXACT mentality of this person. This is a person who thinks that a horse that can be crawled underneath and have rocks thrown at it is BOMBPROOF. They likely haven't bothered doing much any real training such as flexion or pressure, because it is important that Johnny Steed doesn't move when a small child opens an umbrella.

What these people DON'T REALIZE is that 99% of horses are going to high tail it for home ANYWAY if they see a plastic bag on the trail. I can smack my horse with a tarp, cover her head with a tarp, make her walk on a tarp, and wear a cape of a tarp and let me tell you if she sees a tarp on the trail, it is a ZOMBIE.

The point of this post, I feel, is to point out the stupidity of thinking your horse is superior or you are somehow an uber trainer just because you can stand on it (or throw tarps at it, that one always bugs me). It's fine to DO these things with your horse just BECAUSE, but don't act like you somehow deserve an extra $1000 for this horse because it sleeps while you do backflips off it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've stood on my horse before... back when I was a teenager, not sure why I did it... ? Just because I could? ...Don't know...

Geuss I just went... Her derp der I gonna stand on my horse....


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have stood on my horse to get something off of the loft in our barn. I have done cartwheels and round-offs off of my horse because it is fun. 

I don't see a problem with it as long as it is not being done regularly.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

If i attempted to stand on my horse i would be shown the back door in about 2seconds flat.

I just dont see the point im not wandering into an arena standing on my horses i want them to know useful stuff such as how to work not how to tolerate me standing on them.

To me it looks like the horse has no other desirable attributes so sell him with somebody standin on him.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Stacy is doing it for the same reason people do it at a horse sale. To get a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, but unlike the people at the sale you can see the horses she has trained. I am just saying that the smarty at the auction standing on a horse is not comparable to Stacy Westfall doing it. That is like saying that if a soldier can fire a 50cal machine gun, it is just aseasy and safe for Joe Civillian to do the same thing. Or that because you saw a trainer break a mustang, it is safe for you to try it too.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Stacy is doing it for the same reason people do it at a horse sale. To get a reaction from the crowd.


I disagree completely. I'm pretty sure riding a proper reining pattern without any tack whatsoever is already the highlight of the ride - the people watching her are not going to be suddenly impressed that she's standing on her horse if they aren't already.

People at a horse sale do it to convince idiots that the horse is somehow more broke then the horse that nobody is standing on. I'm pretty sure Stacy doesn't make any more money bowing off her blatantly broke horse.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I disagree completely. I'm pretty sure riding a proper reining pattern without any tack whatsoever is already the highlight of the ride - the people watching her are not going to be suddenly impressed that she's standing on her horse if they aren't already.
> 
> People at a horse sale do it to convince idiots that the horse is somehow more broke then the horse that nobody is standing on. I'm pretty sure Stacy doesn't make any more money bowing off her blatantly broke horse.


Stacy westfall made ALOT of money of that ride and the resulting youtube sensation. Few people had heard her name before seeing that video. She was at the top of her sport but was probably making less than many people that post here. Then she performs a pretty nice reining pattern on a very broke horse without any tack. She becomes a sensation. Why? Not because of the way she trains because there are lots of reining horses that could have done that same thing. Because of her riding ability? There are lots of people that can ride that well. Many of the members of this forum ride that well. It was because of the showmanship and the sentiment that went into the ride. I don't know how many people forwarded me links to that video and very few were horse people. Many commented on the fact that after the ride she stood on the horses back and the horse bowed later. Those two things were by far the easiest things for her to train for yet they got the most comments and made her a horse training superstar. Bob Avila has won more money and trained more champion horses than Stacy Westfall but I'll bet he's never been on The Ellen Degeneras Show.

She wanted to get a reaction from the crowd and drum up a little business but I'll bet she never dreamed that it would take her this far. I think she is a fine horseman but the reason for her fame is not her training ability but rather her song choice, her dedication of the ride to her father and two cheap tricks.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I've stood on my horse before... back when I was a teenager, not sure why I did it... ? Just because I could? ...Don't know...
> 
> Geuss I just went... *Her derp der I gonna stand on my horse.*...


 
Me and you both Farmpony!! :lol::lol::lol: "Der this curld be furn" 

Not sure how Soda would react though.... and my balance isn't as good as it used to be.:?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> There is a big difference between Stacy doing it and Joe Blow 15 yr old doing it. Stacy is a trainer. It certainly does not make her less of a good one, but she knows what she is doing and you probably do not.


 You know nothing about my abilities as a rider/trainer, nor did i say that* I *stand on my horses regularly/at all, so whether I 'know what im doing' or not is irrelevant.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Stacy westfall made ALOT of money of that ride and the resulting youtube sensation. Few people had heard her name before seeing that video. She was at the top of her sport but was probably making less than many people that post here. Then she performs a pretty nice reining pattern on a very broke horse without any tack. She becomes a sensation. Why? Not because of the way she trains because there are lots of reining horses that could have done that same thing. Because of her riding ability? There are lots of people that can ride that well. Many of the members of this forum ride that well. It was because of the showmanship and the sentiment that went into the ride. I don't know how many people forwarded me links to that video and very few were horse people. Many commented on the fact that after the ride she stood on the horses back and the horse bowed later. Those two things were by far the easiest things for her to train for yet they got the most comments and made her a horse training superstar. Bob Avila has won more money and trained more champion horses than Stacy Westfall but I'll bet he's never been on The Ellen Degeneras Show.
> 
> She wanted to get a reaction from the crowd and drum up a little business but I'll bet she never dreamed that it would take her this far. I think she is a fine horseman but the reason for her fame is not her training ability but rather her song choice, her dedication of the ride to her father and two cheap tricks.


I'd say that just makes her a lot more intelligent then her male counterparts to think up a gimmick to put herself in the limelight. :wink: I would have an issue if some hack did this in an attempt to pass themselves off as a real trainer. You said it yourself, she's a **** fine horse person, and kudos to her for coming up with something that deviates from the norm to set herself a part from a male dominated world.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> You know nothing about my abilities as a rider/trainer, nor did i say that* I *stand on my horses regularly/at all, so whether I 'know what im doing' or not is irrelevant.


Nor did I say YOU stand on your horse... jeez I meant nothing personal to you no need getting your panties in a bind.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't read all of this, but in case no has said it yet...because they are idiots or because they are showing off. Story time- We were riding in a local parade with our club. There where a couple of cowboys who were showing off for the girls, standing up in the saddle and such. When we lined up for the parade and the horses had to be behind all the fire trucks with sirens blaring, marching bands, balloons floating on the sides of the streets and all the other scary stuff, both cowboys couldn't control their horses and had to go back to their trailer.... Very impressive :lol:
I will add that if its part of a persons "act" that's one thing but to do it just because is another.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i've stood on my horses back several times but always with a saddle. i don't think my balance would be so good if i tried without the saddle.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I haven't read all of this, but in case no has said it yet...because they are idiots or because they are showing off. Story time- We were riding in a local parade with our club. There where a couple of cowboys who were showing off for the girls, standing up in the saddle and such. When we lined up for the parade and the horses had to be behind all the fire trucks with sirens blaring, marching bands, balloons floating on the sides of the streets and all the other scary stuff, both cowboys couldn't control their horses and had to go back to their trailer.... Very impressive :lol:
> I will add that if its part of a persons "act" that's one thing but to do it just because is another.


speaking of stupid moves.... I remember once I was on my horse bareback watching the local boys play football in a field. I was sitting sideways and had my legs all propped up. My horse was grazing and he stepped just one step and I fell backwards right into a mud puddle!!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I learned something today. Thanks Kevin. I never would have thought simply having someone stand on the horse would get them more at an sale. Interesting.

I like, so many others here, get turned off by the horse ads that have one photo of some idiot standing on the horse.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

It is part of Hungarian history for the horsemen to harness 5,7 or more horses together and standing on the rumps of the rearmost two race them across the plains - this was a way one person could move lots of horses in one go from place to place and maintain controll of all of them at the same time.
The horsemen needed to stand on the rear two so he could see where he was going. Nowadays the it is only used in demonstrations, mostly for tourists. They also have a tradition of laying a horse down - this was used by military scouts so they and their horse could be hidden from the enemy in the long grass


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Nutty Saddler said:


> It is part of Hungarian history for the horsemen to harness 5,7 or more horses together and standing on the rumps of the rearmost two race them across the plains - this was a way one person could move lots of horses in one go from place to place and maintain controll of all of them at the same time.
> The horsemen needed to stand on the rear two so he could see where he was going. Nowadays the it is only used in demonstrations, mostly for tourists. They also have a tradition of laying a horse down - this was used by military scouts so they and their horse could be hidden from the enemy in the long grass


That's interesting!


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I've dug up some pics for you - and yes they really do this at a gallop


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, Nutty. That's really interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. I've seen something like that...at the Kentucky Horse Park, but it was only with two horses and they weren't galloping. They were doing acrobatics though and the guy had a girl standing on his shoulders as he was standing on the cantering horses...I was pretty impressed.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I've seen videos of the guy in the second picture (I think that's him) lookup "Larenzo National Horse Show" or "Larenzo the Flying Horseman" on youtube. He does some really neat things.

Here's one:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I often wonder the same thing. I think people that stand on horses are just trying to show off a cheap trick. To me that doesn't show that a horse is "dead broke" as a lot of these ads where people stand on horses claim. If you are going to really prove to me that your horse is dead broke then take some video of it being ridden calmly in traffic, going calmly away from a group of riders, etc.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I wouldn't call it a cheap trick - nor would I say that the horse has to be dead broke . 

Sometimes I just know which horses I can trust and which I have to be a little careful with. My own horse ' Ingrid ', that I have had for 6 years , is not to be trusted when ridden - I wouldn't let just anyone on her and I wont ride her bareback - and I don't think that anything less than several years worth of hard training would change that.

I have however backed a Lipizzaner. a Shagya Arabian and a KWPN Stallion that I have had for less than a month using nothing more than a headcollar and rope . 

To be able to stand on a horse needs trust - you must trust the horse , and because it is a different feeling and looks ( from a horses perspective ) different, the horse must trust you . 
The only problems I see with doing this is that everyone thinks it might be a good idea - and in doing so have a huge accident - another problem is that the pressure exerted by standing upright is limited to the size of your feet , so it is not something to be done too often or for too long. 

If you have an understanding of horses and can sense which horses are accepting such behavior then you will come to a conclusion that it is not something that you can train - even the best trainers cannot do everything with every horse - they just show you what can be done when the right trainer has the right horse.

Here is a pic to show you - One is a Highland Cob, the other a welsh sec D . Neither of these are ' Dead Broke ' or have had any special training , we are also in a 30 acre field so they could run off anytime they chose - I do however trust both horses for me to be able to do this in the first place.

Fella & Dora


----------



## DrillRider (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you ever heard of trick riders?!!?! We ride hippodrome (standing) at a canter and everyone loves it! My instructor is a roman rider and its not just a cheap trick, she has gotten payed to ride at PRCA events as entertainment. I am also a vaulter, and standing is REALLY hard!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I stand on my horses as a trust thing. I feel like if I can't trust them enough to do something crazy and not have them flip out, then maybe I shouldn't trust them enough to ride.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Well let's see, I'm 6'2, and most the horses I ride are over 16 hands tall, and I'm also very afraid of heights.

You won't see me standing on a horse! Nooo sirree! But the rest of you who have a little more courage than I do, more power to ya! Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

We all have that "Look at me, mom!" child-like aspect to us, even professional trainers. Thats our egos getting in the way of common sense. 

Doesn't mean it's right, though.

I'm an equine massage therapist, and I know through experience that a horse's back is just as sensitive as your own. I can use my two fingers and press on a certain place on the back, and practically make your horse _sit down_ out of pain.

I'm a 5'1'' skinny blonde chick from Pennsylvania, not a pro wrestler. The pressure I can apply to this area is probably...what, 5lbs? Maybe a bit more if I stand on a stool. That is enough pressure to work sore, tight muscles and release tension without causing injury to the animal. On a horse that is less sore, I can apply more pressure. On a horse who is hurting, I apply less.

The pounds of pressure per square in on your foot are amazing. Its not your weight spread out through a wide area. Its within just a couple inches. Its the same as my fists as I massage a muscle. I have to gage how much pressure to use in order to help the horse, not hurt the horse. People who stand on their horse's back can only do one thing: hurt their horse. They can't gage pressure, and they can't release the pressure that holds _the entire weight of their body_ off their horse without jumping down, which adds even _more_ pressure for impulsion.

And this is for the "Look at me, mom!" aspect.

If you need to stand on your horse to prove it trusts you, then you need to re-evaluate how you gain your confidence through riding. I've never had to stand on my horses to know they trust me. There are other, less painfull and risky ways to go about evaluating that line.

Do this to a friend. Ask her if you can stand on her back. They'll ask why. Tell them you want to know if they trust you. Not really understanding the concept, they will _reluctantly_ lie own and wait for you to put your weight on their back to prove that they trust you.

Or they will reply "Are you crazy? No!"

Because standing on someone is NOT the highest form of trust. I had a horse who trusted me, and only me, to do anything with him. Any other person came within 15 feet of him and he would try to climb the stall wall to escape. I didn't have to stand on him for "proof". The proof was right there.

Standing on horses to prove that they are "bomb proof" is a lie in pictures. You have no idea what happened before or after that photo. A picture means nothing to me. I had a horse who would let me stand on his back when I was a kid, and slide down his butt. I'd get on to ride and he'd buck my rearend off.

Trustworthy, right?

In my opinion, its a general lack of respect to the horse. They let us ride them, take abuse without arguing, go to battle for us, win us ribbons, and we have the audacity to walk all over them.

On a side note, a saddle _does_ help if you still feel compelled to stand on your friend. It spreads the weight of your body through a wider area, unlike barefeet or a pair of boots. 100lbs+ of pressure through a small area like feet hurts a heck of a lot more than 100lbs+ of pressure displaced through a saddle.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

So you can see a photo like this:








and think "Natural Selection in Action"

Or this(it's a belgian yearling filly btw):








and think "Bolt little filly BOLT NOW"


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't see it as a huge deal if you know what you're doing and you trust your horse..I don't see it as a selling point but I can do it on my horses..


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Personally, I'd rather see an 'around the world' then standing up on a horse.

And there is nothing wrong with buying for color, selling for color, breeding for color, etc. Same goes with buying for size, breed, gender, or previous training (or lack there of). If standing on a horses back says something to someone, then it says something to someone. I think an 'around the world' proves more, mainly that if a horse can stand an unbalanced flailing of limbs rotating on their backs, they may be pretty tolerant of an unbalanced, beginner rider teeter tottering all over the place.

To each their own though. Some people's personal sense of mortality comes later than others.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I don't see it as a huge deal if you know what you're doing and you trust your horse..I don't see it as a selling point but I can do it on my horses..


 
"Look at me mom! Mom, are you looking? Look! Hey! Pay attention to me! I'm trying to show off!"

I can see a lot of discomfort in your horse's face as you dig 120lbs of pressure into her longissimus dorsi within just a couple inches. Her entire body is tense and she is "taking it" because she wants to please you so. All because you wanna show off.

This picture is a prime example of what I was talking about. Not a whole lot of respect for a hard working friend. Just because she's tolerating it, doesn't mean it doesn't hurt.

Thats the life of a horse though.

ETA: You are also standing right ontop of her ribs, which you are digging into with your barefeet. This whole thread disappoints me.

If this horse were to bolt, she'd be deamed "untrustworthy" because she wouldn't tolerate that form of discomfort in the name of nonsense. Humans, who are supposed to be capable of better thought, don't seem to notice when an animal pleads to them because they don't hear it, and don't want to take notice to see it. If they did notice and listen, their fun would be taken away. And who wants to have their fun taken away?

Its a lot more fun to just ignore and make super hero poses.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> "Look at me mom! Mom, are you looking? Look! Hey! Pay attention to me! I'm trying to show off!"
> 
> I can see a lot of discomfort in your horse's face as you dig 120lbs of pressure into her longissimus dorsi within just a couple inches. Her entire body is tense and she is "taking it" because she wants to please you so. All because you wanna show off.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. I tell people "A well trained horse can tolerate quite a bit of pain" ..... you don't find out they're hurting till they're actually crippled in most cases.

I have never been impressed by someone standing on their horse. Then again usually they only stand up there for a few seconds, just long enough to take a picture, then they either jump down or plop back on the horse's back.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry, I just have to laugh.. You have your opinion and I have mine. I know my horse and what she can handle..There was no discomfort but I sure am glad you can tell all of that from a picture..I didn't know you had that super power! It sure is neat..Can you read minds too and know what she's thinking? I love how you are taking a guess at my weight to, you're way off hun, I weigh a grand total of 93lbs..Guess you couldn't read that from a picture.. I'm definitely not showing off but if that's what you want to think that's fine with me. I could care less, I'm not here to please you or care about what you think. I know my horses a lot better than you do.

Equilove, I'm so glad you know what I do with my horses..I sure do just jump right down on their backs and not care.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

in alll honesty, i think it's fine. as long as your horse isnt in pain, go crzy! I would try it buuuuuuuta little too scared


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think there are more people hurting their horses with ill fitting equipment and don't know better than people hurting their horse by standing on them for a few seconds.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Sorry, I just have to laugh.. You have your opinion and I have mine. I know my horse and what she can handle..There was no discomfort but I sure am glad you can tell all of that from a picture..I didn't know you had that super power! It sure is neat..Can you read minds too and know what she's thinking? I love how you are taking a guess at my weight to, you're way off hun, I weigh a grand total of 93lbs..Guess you couldn't read that from a picture.. I'm definitely not showing off but if that's what you want to think that's fine with me. I could care less, I'm not here to please you or care about what you think. I know my horses a lot better than you do.
> 
> Equilove, I'm so glad you know what I do with my horses..I sure do just jump right down on their backs and not care.


You need to check your attitude. You're getting awfully defensive for someone that "couldn't care less and is not here to please us or care what we think". I never said you carelessly jump down, did I? I never said that ANYONE carelessly jumps down. Actually, I never said ANYTHING about YOU, at all, whatsoever, end of story. I was agreeing with Copperhead's opinion on standing up on horses.

It always amazed me how defensive someone can get when a negative opinion is pointed at them. On that subject, just out of curiosity, if you weren't showing off, what were you doing?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You telling me to "check my attitude" is not going to make me back down, as I'm sure you well know from reading my posts around the forum. There is a huge difference in someone who is actually hurting their horses with illfitting equipment and ignorance than me stand on one of my mare's back for a few seconds then carefully sliding down and over her hind end so I don't hurt her. I know what I'm doing and I know that if it were hurting her I wouldn't be doing it. I'm also not getting defensive, I'm voicing my opinion on MY actions and that's the fact that I really don't care what copperhead or you think if I stand on my horse's back.. I do not "plop down" on her back when I come down from standing up, as you said. That is a big assumption on your part..If either of you truly want to start drama or point out something you don't agree with about a person and what they do with their horse at least have all of the facts and information straight before you do so. I know what I'm doing, I'm very experienced when it comes to being around horses and riding, my horses are cared for better than most people I know (including myself), I would NEVER do anything that I believe would hurt any of my horses in ANY way..Those are just facts, any single person who knows me well from the forum knows that it's the truth. Not me being defensive..

When riding any one of my horses bareback I keep things different, I slide over their hind end, slide off both sides, just in general do different things. It's the same way I would treat any work out with my horses, changing things up and not having the same routine every time. Lark is my most laid back horse and she's came a long way from when I got her in November of last year, it's taken a lot of work but I know that even as a horse that had problems I could and still can continue to bring her back from it. She had a lot of trust issues, the previous owner had beat her in the arena, spurs, a bicycle chain bit..and I've worked those issues out doing different things with her, like standing up, and other odd things to let her realize that I'm not going to hurt her and she can build that trust back up in people. She's came from a horse that would absolutely have a melt down when I took her in an arena to running barrels again. It all depends on the individual horse and it's owner. I know my horses and I would never do anything that I thought she couldn't handle or something she wasn't ready for.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Sorry, I just have to laugh.. You have your opinion and I have mine. I know my horse and what she can handle..There was no discomfort but I sure am glad you can tell all of that from a picture..I didn't know you had that super power! It sure is neat..Can you read minds too and know what she's thinking? I love how you are taking a guess at my weight to, you're way off hun, I weigh a grand total of 93lbs..Guess you couldn't read that from a picture.. I'm definitely not showing off but if that's what you want to think that's fine with me. I could care less, I'm not here to please you or care about what you think. I know my horses a lot better than you do.
> 
> Equilove, I'm so glad you know what I do with my horses..I sure do just jump right down on their backs and not care.



I knew that 120lb comment would get you're attentoin :wink:


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I knew that 120lb comment would get you're attentoin :wink:


LOL I think telling her you disagree with something she does really set her off, didn't it? Why post a picture of yourself doing something some people disagree with one a thread that is specifically about people discussing that topic, then blow up when someone says something? Seriously.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

as a selling point i think its just plain stupid... but its kind of funny because just yesterday we were fooling around after training and we were sitting behind the saddles, sitting backwards in the saddle, riding side saddle and then we all stood up on the saddle. we're all pretty light though. but now im concerned that i might have hurt my horse. We were just having a bit of fun, but is it a big no no to do this? i probably wont do it again. Do they look like they're in any great discomfort?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What I don't understand is why some noob dragged this dead thread up from the bowels of the forum, just to start the argument all over again. :-x

The thread is two years old, people. It ran its course a _long_ time ago.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

oh was that me? im sorry, i didn't know.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No, not you. Somebody named DrillRider, who just joined the forum in June. :?


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> You telling me to "check my attitude" is not going to make me back down, as I'm sure you well know from reading my posts around the forum. There is a huge difference in someone who is actually hurting their horses with illfitting equipment and ignorance than me stand on one of my mare's back for a few seconds then carefully sliding down and over her hind end so I don't hurt her. I know what I'm doing and I know that if it were hurting her I wouldn't be doing it. I'm also not getting defensive, I'm voicing my opinion on MY actions and that's the fact that I really don't care what copperhead or you think if I stand on my horse's back.. I do not "plop down" on her back when I come down from standing up, as you said. That is a big assumption on your part..If either of you truly want to start drama or point out something you don't agree with about a person and what they do with their horse at least have all of the facts and information straight before you do so. I know what I'm doing, I'm very experienced when it comes to being around horses and riding, my horses are cared for better than most people I know (including myself), I would NEVER do anything that I believe would hurt any of my horses in ANY way..Those are just facts, any single person who knows me well from the forum knows that it's the truth. Not me being defensive..
> 
> When riding any one of my horses bareback I keep things different, I slide over their hind end, slide off both sides, just in general do different things. It's the same way I would treat any work out with my horses, changing things up and not having the same routine every time. Lark is my most laid back horse and she's came a long way from when I got her in November of last year, it's taken a lot of work but I know that even as a horse that had problems I could and still can continue to bring her back from it. She had a lot of trust issues, the previous owner had beat her in the arena, spurs, a bicycle chain bit..and I've worked those issues out doing different things with her, like standing up, and other odd things to let her realize that I'm not going to hurt her and she can build that trust back up in people. She's came from a horse that would absolutely have a melt down when I took her in an arena to running barrels again. It all depends on the individual horse and it's owner. I know my horses and I would never do anything that I thought she couldn't handle or something she wasn't ready for.


And I guess from that picture I was supposed to know that intricately clambered off of her back with delicate finesse? You attacked me for using the word "PLOP"! Which is precisely what you did by the way - because I decided to use the phrase "plop down" and you *ASSUMED* that I was talking to *YOU* (quite the ego, I see) you got defensive and attacked me for 'assuming' that you were plopping down on your horse's back. Which I wasn't, at all.

Let me clarify just in case there are any other sensitive kids out there that want to assume I'm calling them abusive and careless horse owners:

*Most of the time, I figure standing on the horse's back is harmless because they are only up there for a few seconds before they sit back down.*

Now, that doesn't change the fact I think standing on your horse's back proves nothing except your horse won't walk off until it's asked and the rider has some good balancing ability. That also doesn't change the fact that I think standing on the horse's back (bareback) is uncomfortable or painful for the horse during the brief time the person is standing. In my opinion, it makes a cute snapshot for your Facebook page, but as an experienced horse person it isn't a 'selling point' if I'm looking at a horse to buy.

Also, I couldn't care less what you do with your horse either. I never told you to stop standing on her. Honestly, any other time, if someone suggested pain, it wouldn't be debunked until that person said something like "Well the vet's checked her out" or "Well the chiropractor has been out." That's the spirit of the Horse Forum. Yet here we have someone (Copperhead) that seems to be pretty well versed in the science of a horse's back, and she's saying that it in fact IS painful for the horse, you choose to ignore her because you "know your horse" and "know what's best for her". It obviously doesn't bother you that it may even _potentially_ be hurting her. As I said before, "well trained horses can tolerate a lot of pain". If you choose to believe there's NO WAY it's hurting her or causing any discomfort, by all means. It's your horse, and yes, you do know her better than we do, so go ahead and do whatever you want. To me it seems you posted that photo to prove some sort of point, someone countered it, and you got your panties in a knot.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

tbstorm said:


> as a selling point i think its just plain stupid... but its kind of funny because just yesterday we were fooling around after training and we were sitting behind the saddles, sitting backwards in the saddle, riding side saddle and then we all stood up on the saddle. we're all pretty light though. but now im concerned that i might have hurt my horse. We were just having a bit of fun, but is it a big no no to do this? i probably wont do it again. Do they look like they're in any great discomfort?


I wouldn't say it's a "big no no". Since you had saddles, it really disperses the weight a lot better and it isn't as uncomfortable, I'd figure.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*MODERATOR'S NOTE:
Please notice that the Horseforum.com is meant for friendly and constructive discussion about horses.

Disagreeing isn't forbidden, nor constructive critique. If you still feel that the discussion arouses very strong feelings inside you, it's may better to wait for a while before answering. If you feel that there's something inappropriate said, please report it using our reporting feature (little red-white exclamation mark icon under user's avatar in the thread) and the moderating Team will take a look at it.

This isn't targetted at anyone personally but serves more as a general reminder.

-The Horseforum.com Team*


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Uh oh........<running for cover>











Personally, I could care less about anyone standing on their horse. And Drum's horse does not look either tense or uncomfortable. If the ears being slightly back is their idea of "uncomfortable", They don't read horses very well. That is just her horse keeping tabs on her. No discomfort there.


Folks, if you are going to drag up a thread that is years old, why not find a nice positive one that deserves reviving?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

in Japan they used to have massueses that would walk on your back, to massage it. They were tiny women, like 80 lbs. (Drum is tiny by my standards)

I have no doubt it isnt' comfortable for the horse to have you stand on it. It isnt' comfortable for a horse when you mount from the ground. But folks do that ALL THE TIME. 

Once the horse is used to this, he knows how to firm up the abdominal muscles to better support this weight. Think of all the trick riders that do Roman riding on their horses. The horses are fine! probably better cared for than average, by far.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

The ratio to weight is important as well - a 93lb person on a 1000+ pound horse... that's like me having a 20lb dog walk on my back. I know horses have sensitive backs, and I wouldn't spend too much time walking around bareback on one. Like I said before.. since people are typically only up there for a few seconds, it's not like it's going to kill the horse. And when there's a saddle, or even a saddle PAD, it probably makes it a lot less uncomfortable. Reverting back to my first post, I am too scared of heights to do it. ;-)


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm jealous Allison, I've always wanted to do that!

There was a summer camp my parents used to send my siblings and I to and the kids over a certain age did trick riding and the younger kids did boring nose to tail trail rides. Dang camp closed the summer before I was old enough for the trick riding! My older siblings all had a great time though.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ I know! I was just looking at a website today...
cowgirlchics.com
they are trickriders for the Ft.Worth Stockyards rodeo and they travel. They even have tryouts and lessons. If I was about 15 yrs younger I would be all over that!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Delfina said:


> I'm jealous Allison, I've always wanted to do that!


One of my riding students helps to teach and run a vaulting team. Her ten year old daughter is also a student and she is an excellent vaulter. They challenged me to try it. I had a BLAST!! However, I was crippled sore the next three days.













maybe I'll be able to do this when I grow up.......I doubt it


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> One of my riding students helps to teach and run a vaulting team. Her ten year old daughter is also a student and she is an excellent vaulter. They challenged me to try it. I had a BLAST!! However, I was crippled sore the next three days.


LOL Look at you go! That's some real acrobat-ability right there :lol::wink:


----------



## DrillRider (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh yeah sorry about that. Im new and didnt realize that it would send it to the top of a forum. Sorry...


----------



## sjomelco (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok I have actually see some use this feature with a horse. And the man that did it is a well known trainer. He had my gelding ready for me to pick up and 1 of the requirements was that we would go on a trail ride. They had 300 acres of woods along the Mississippi. Someone had gone into his wood and had put no hunting sign up on his property. He wasn't sure how they got them up that high but as part of our route and not on a trail every so often he would take the horse he was training and sidle him up to a tree, stand up in the saddle and pull the signs down. 
Now as far as in the sale barn if I see a person do the stand up on his back, the main thing it would tell me is that they have spent time with this animal and this horse has been handled. Would I do it probably not, but you got to admit that it isn't something you can do on just any horse. And if you are buying a horse for a kid odds are they will try it. I know I did.


----------



## CowgurlUp91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Honeysuga said:


> Now with a saddle it is much less dangerous because the saddle is there to provide a rigid support surface to distribute the force of gravity on the person standing, but even that can cause severe problem when done over and over. So I urge anyone who thinks standing on a horse is teh awesom to at least do it on a well fitting saddle for the sake of the horse.


I do stand on my horse... However, I do it as a trick rider and always with a proper saddle. Some of these comments are offending but I'm a big girl and can deal with it. I believe it shows a lot of control when standing on a horse. You know that horse knows its job and isn't a spook... Videos probably show this best with standing up. I do like a horse that will do it whether or not they are a trick horse. Yes, they CAN see you on their back, and if their eyes aren't far enough to the sides and they can't see you, they can still feel you. A horse can feel everything you do on their back, every time you get nervous, every time your hand moves a couple inches, every time you scratch an itch they are aware of it, and every time you lean or lay over to avoid hitting a tree, etc. Some of you have a point and others are being plain ignorant!


----------



## hannahfg (Jan 15, 2012)

Because i can ahahahahah. plus its just fun!!!


----------



## CowgurlUp91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I can see a lot of discomfort in your horse's face


The horse is facing away first of all... Second of all, I see the horse listening or waiting for what he/she is to do next.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)




----------

